# a pigeons VERY bad morning



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

ahh this morning i looked out and saw one of the feeding ferals flopping around on the grass.He was trying to fly but couldnt take off.we think he got smacked by a car but we are not sure.I started getting dressed to go out and get him before my cat did.before i had a chance a BIG hawk flew in and grabbed him and took him near the neighbors foundation and laid on top of the pigeon.the hawk got spooked,and flew off to a tree and the pidge scooted under a bush.we caught him and hes in a box.he seems to be a male based solely on his huge feet and beak.He is in extreme distress with 2 broken legs.in the last few hours the shock seems to have wore off.I didnt think hed live more then a few hours.now im wondering what to do to help him?????????


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Poor thing, I can't offer any advice except to keep him warm and quiet. At least he didn't have to die being eaten by a hawk and now he is warm and safe. If he doesn't have any internal injuries he could still live. I don't know, I'm sure others will respond, I'm so glad you helped him. He looks young in the picture. min


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

the bird in the pic is my old precious baby Jerry.The one I found is like a big daddy pidge.I am trying to reach a sanctuary for birds to see if they take pidge.He is now protected from anymore predators and accidents but  still a very unhappy guy.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh poor guy, i hope you reach someone soon he must be suffering


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*suffering pidge*

i definitly feel he is suffering.waiting to hear back from the avian sanc.Hope he makes it .


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*update*

so he has been brought to the clinic.he is in fantastic hands and was being treated before i left the building.we will get together when his rehab is finished and i will release him with his original flock if all goes as planned.The hawk left several shallow punture wounds but could have been MUCH worse.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So glad you found someone to help the poor thing. Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor guy really did have a very bad morning! What luck that you were nearby and were able to save him. I'm so glad to hear it worked out well for him!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeon_is_love said:


> so he has been brought to the clinic.he is in fantastic hands and was being treated before i left the building.we will get together when his rehab is finished and i will release him with his original flock if all goes as planned.The hawk left several shallow punture wounds but could have been MUCH worse.


Thank you for your quick action and getting help for this noble pigeon, hecertainly sounds like he was in bad shape. Please do update us on his recovery and release.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

You did a wonderful intervening for this poor poor bird.
I hope to read great news about him soon.
Thank you for caring.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

I LOVE YOU FOR WHAT U DID, IT MADE ME CRY...
I HOPE PIGEON RECOVERS FULLY, AND I LOVE HIM TOO
and thanks for saving him, im glad there are others out there like me
thank youuuuuuuuuu
love


----------

